# New threads in Marketplace



## SethVaughn (Oct 20, 2007)

I just tried to post a new thread in the marketplace twice and its not shown up either time. Is something up with the system?


----------



## saxphil (Mar 30, 2007)

It's been screwy today.
Anyone getting pm's?

Now a whole day of posts are gone.
It jumps from 9 am to 9 pm.


----------



## J-Moen (Mar 9, 2009)

The posts are starting to come back, but its slow... I believe harri is probably trying to figure out what problem occured where the data loss happened. Which was why the server was down for a backup a bit ago. Hopefully we hear from him soon.


----------



## SethVaughn (Oct 20, 2007)

As long as its not just me. I'm sure Harri will get it worked out.


----------



## J-Moen (Mar 9, 2009)

SethVaughn said:


> As long as its not just me. I'm sure Harri will get it worked out.


Yeah, going to take some working out. Couple of my threads still didn't come back, but I'm glad we have a great guy like Harri working with us! Thanks again Harri!


----------

